
Wealthy men twice as likely to have high blood pressure than men on low incomes - RickJWagner
https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/2020/07/27/wealthy-men-twice-likely-have-high-blood-pressure-men-lower/
======
greenyoda
Note that the study took place in Japan, where diet and alcohol consumption
might not be the same as they are in western countries.

Also note that the article's definition of "wealthy" was having an income
higher than 10 million Yen, which is only about $94,000. In 2016, the average
annual salary for a Japanese man in his 50s was 7.4 million Yen.[1] 10 million
Yen is only 35% higher than that.

[1] [https://resources.realestate.co.jp/living/average-salary-
jap...](https://resources.realestate.co.jp/living/average-salary-japan-
occupation-age)

